# Дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения позвоночника у ребенка



## Prosha84 (3 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте.
Мальчик 5лет 9 мес.
Почти 3 мес назад компрессионный перелом th5.
Спустя 2 мес. после травмы стал жаловаться на боли в спине, снова сделали мрт
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=1WTI5-rzZ-SroFPadJaYbzwncrDffcKzK

К болям в позвоночнике (в районе 9-11 позвонка, иногда- поясничных, редко-верхнегрудных)
 добавились боли в пятках, ходит на носочках (ортопед предположил Шинца),
 стало больно сидеть на попе на жёстком стуле, именно "костям попы".

Сдали анализы на Общий кальций, Щелоч.фосфатазу, фосфор. В норме.

Вертебролог связывает боли в позвоночнике с начальными деген-дистрофич. проявлениями. У ребёнка имеется Дисплазия соединит. ткани.
Пожалуйста, помогите разобраться что происходит с ребёнком. Какие анализы/исследования пройти.


----------



## La murr (3 Фев 2019)

@Prosha84, здравствуйте!
Снимки лучше разместить в теме.
Пригласите врачей в тему, пожалуйста.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Prosha84 (3 Фев 2019)

заключение мрт


----------



## AIR (4 Фев 2019)

Prosha84 написал(а):


> К болям в позвоночнике (в районе 9-11 позвонка, иногда- поясничных, редко-верхнегрудных)
> добавились боли в пятках, ходит на носочках (ортопед предположил Шинца),
> стало больно сидеть на попе на жёстком стуле, именно "костям попы".


В описании снимков имеется указание на увеличение кифоза.. Это нарушает статику, увеличивая компенсаторно нагрузку на мышцы таза. ..  Также статические изменения могут увеличивать нагрузку на мышцы ног, ступни.. Нужен мануальный терапевт,  хорошо разбирающийся у нарушениям мышечно-связочного аппарата. .. Нужно выявить участки мышечно-тонических нарушений,  перегрузки связок и работать на восстановление их физиологии. .


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Фев 2019)

Присоединяюсь к мнению доктора Рудковского А.И.


----------



## Arthurius (4 Фев 2019)

А что делать с костными изменениями? Клиновидными позвонками, связками?


----------



## AIR (4 Фев 2019)

Arthurius написал(а):


> А что делать с костными изменениями? Клиновидными позвонками,


Во первых,  при консервативно лечении вы с ними ничего не сделаете...


Arthurius написал(а):


> связками?


Работа с мышцами-сухожилиями-связками. .. Улучшение их состояния уменьшит и возможные костные деформации в будущем, то есть в итоге уменьшит и кифоз со сколиозом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2019)

Ходит-то на носочках почему?
ДЦП?


----------



## Prosha84 (5 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте.
Нет, пятки болят, щадит их.
Ортопед сначала предположил б-нь Шинца, но потом сказал, что в таком возрасте (почти 6 лет) не бывает. Отправляет на рентген.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2019)

Тогда ждем рентген.
Есть и ранние варианты


----------



## Prosha84 (6 Фев 2019)

А боль в нижнегрудных позвонках может быть связана с нашими "дегенеративно-дистрофическими изменениями"  которые нам по рез-там мрт поставили, как думаете? Или искать другую причину?
Наш "местный" ортопед вообще этих изменений не видит


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2019)

Согласен с ортопедом, но там еще и мышцы есть и их тоже ортопед лечит. Поэтому и поиск причин и осмотр на предмет мышц.


----------



## Prosha84 (6 Фев 2019)

Ювенильную спондилопатию на мрт узрел вертебролог, и боль связывает с этим. Вы не согласны с ним? Мне очень важно Ваше мнение)
Насчет мышц - да, все тренеры ребёнка говорят о слабости его мышц спины


----------



## Eduard1223 (6 Фев 2019)

@Prosha84, Рентген цифровой делайте т.к доза облучения меньше для ребёнка это важно!


----------



## Prosha84 (6 Фев 2019)

@Eduard1223, вот, кстати, мы 3 мес.назад уже делали 2 раза в 2 проекция (компрессионный перелом), и в июле (исключали пневмонию) . Многовато уже для ребёнка, наверное. Но, видимо, не обойтись без рентгена. Будем цифровой искать)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Фев 2019)

@Prosha84, чтобы что-то ответить надо смотреть снимки, но вполне возможно.
Пока разбираемся с переломом и Шинца.


----------



## Prosha84 (7 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте.
"Рентген стоп без патологических костных изменений. Мягкие ткани б/о"


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

И хорошо. А почему боли в пятках, почему ходит на носках?
От позвоночника такого не может быть
Покажите снимки


----------



## Prosha84 (7 Фев 2019)

Ссылка на мрт позвоночника чуть выше.
Рентген стоп выкладываю. Один врач предположил Эпифизит (разрыв хрящей), и якобы его не видно на рентгене.
Позвонки в районе нижнегрудных и реже в поясничном.
Жалуется, что больно сидеть "костям попы"  именно те косточки что соприкасаются со стулом.
Уже не знаю что думать. А чем больше думаю, тем страшнее.
Вот уже Бехтерева/Рейтера придумала. Остеопороз. Не может быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

Все проверяется. Остеопороз денситометрией, но он не болит.
На Бехтерева-анализы.
На Рейтера-анализы.
Больно костям попы, а попа есть? Или одни кости? А сидит на мягком? На диван посадите, болит?

А визуально воспаление есть в конце ахиллова сухожилья - бугорок, покраснение?
Диагноз Шинца и клинически можно поставить. Там не все правильно - зон окостенения нет.
Надо все решать с ортопедом на месте, но раз есть боль - то лечить, как Шинца.


----------



## Prosha84 (7 Фев 2019)

Визуально нет воспаления на пятке, при нажатии ближе к краю пятки и сдавливании по краям говорит больно.
Попа худая, на диване тоже
Подскажите, пожалуйста, куда нам податься, какие анализы сдать?
А по мрт позвоночника, как считаете, есть вот эти самые "дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения"  которые могут "болеть" ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

Нужен ортопед.
Пока лечить пятки, как болезнь Шинца.
Сидеть на мягком.
ЛФК.


----------



## Prosha84 (7 Фев 2019)

Спасибо большое.
То есть если нет шинца на рентгене, это не значит, что его нет) ?
А как посоветуете лечить Шинца? Нам кроме подпяточников силиконовых ничего больше не порекомендовали..

Вот ещё не пойму:вертебролог, посмотрев мрт грудного и поясничного отделов, написал ювенильная спондилопатия поясничного отдела. А болят позвонки нижнегрудных. Как Вы считаете, есть ли вообще значимые изменения на мрт?

К ревматологу не торопиться?

Простите, пожалуйста, что так много вопросов. С этими "мам, болит" с ума уже схожу..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

Мам болит!
Это непереносимо
Лечить надо как любое перегрузочное воспаление - ограничение нагрузки и противовоспалительная терапия. Местно три мази, внутрь ибупрофен + хорошая физиотерапия на место боли. В домашних условиях из физиотерапии - тепло, но наверняка у знакомых есть какие- то домашние приборы. Поспрашивайте.


----------



## Prosha84 (7 Фев 2019)

Спасибо. Будем лечить).
Разрешите последний вопрос? Снижение высоты и гидратации межпозвоночных дисков это уже остеохондроз? Спина то тоже болит))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Фев 2019)

Конечно, остеохондроз, но он у половины класса и больше.
Болит.
Там там и перелом, и мышцы больные.


----------



## Prosha84 (8 Фев 2019)

Доктор, кстати, что Вы имели в виду по рентген стоп
"Диагноз Шинца и клинически можно поставить. Там не все правильно-зон окостенения нет."
Это значит патологическое развитие?

Спасибо огромное за Ваше внимание.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2019)

Надо разговаривать в ортопедом, рентгенологом (и тут на форуме есть рентгенолог и он может внести ясность). Может ракурс снимков не тот, может возраст 6 лет, еще рановато для них на пятках, но на снимках не вижу зон окостенения апофиза пяточных костей. Эта зона важна и для диагностики Шинца.


----------



## abelar (14 Фев 2019)

Prosha84 написал(а):


> с нашими "дегенеративно-дистрофическими изменениями"  которые нам по рез-там мрт поставили, как думаете?


Возрастные (старческие) изменения позвоночника у 6-ти летнего ребенка это класс!
Не путайте диагноз и "заключение" по снимку. Диагноза у вас нет. Во всяком случае, вы его не сообщили.
"Местный" ортопед должен быть, прежде всего, детским ортопедом. 
"Один врач", который предположил "разрыв хрящей" , при жалобах на боль , простите, в ж....е это феерично.
Вы упомянули про каких-то "всех тренеров" у 6-летнего ребенка? В связи с этим, интересно знать мнение спортивного врача.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Май 2019)

Верните все в свою тему.

Анализы-то, где?
Осмотр ревматолога ?


----------



## Prosha84 (1 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Анализы-то, где?
> Осмотр ревматолога ?


Здравствуйте.
Hla b 27, аццп отр.
Но наследственность отягощенная.
Я так понимаю, сейчас диагноз ребёнка зависит от того, есть ли сакроилеит на мрт.

  

Тут https://drive.google.com/open?id=1H6FXZEJ_Kh9ST8ZeZ-Uiu6FeEY6L97EU
 МРТ грудного отдела и крестцово_подвздошных суставов
посмотрите, пожалуйста,
1-есть ли сакроилеит (есть жир дегенерация, отек км, но в заключении пишут нет сакр-та)
2-что ребенка может беспокоить в нижнегрудном отделе, точено (10-12 позвонок)


----------



## Prosha84 (3 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Верните все в свою тему.
> 
> Анализы-то, где?
> Осмотр ревматолога ?


Здравствуйте
Немного добавила (не все залито было)
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1c14NVS3XOf-j_6e4CnZgPsL3SuAQchR3


----------

